# HILFE! Wago 750-841 WebPasswort > Wie zurücksetzen ?



## phillipssat (21 Juni 2015)

Hallo !

Dummerweise hatte ich Jahrelang das Standard-Passwort "Admin" "wago"  nie geändert.

Heute hat sich jemand wie auch immer auf meine SPS gehackt und im ganzen Haus alle verstellt. Alle Stromquellen gingen an und aus..

Stecker aus der Fritzbox gezogen und Portfreigabe entfernt.

Mein erster Versuch das Passwort über die geräte-eigene Webseite "Security" zu ändern in "Test20/!##" endete mit "Passwort zu lang"

Danach mit ""Test20/!" versucht und es schien angenommen zu werden.

Nun komme ich aber mit keinem Passwort mehr auf die interne WagoWebseite.


Wie kann ich das ganze Passwort zurücksetzen ohne alles zu löschen.

Ich habe KEIN Verbindungskabeel für 750-841 <> PC.

Alles wurde bisher nach Installation per Ethernet gemacht.

Wenn ich nun alles resette wird meine Software aber vermutlich nicht mal mehr die Wago finden, die kennt danach vermutlich nicht mal mehr ihre eigene IP-Adresse ??



Per FTP komme ich auch nicht mehr drauf, mit keinem der versuchten Passwörter.


1) Wago-Ethernet-Setting läuft noch einwandfrei.

2) CodeSYS und deren "Webinterface" läuft zum Glück noch. 

3) Die Wago APP (Android) läuft auch noch.


1+2+3 brauchen wohl auch kein Web-Passwort......


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 Juni 2015)

Hallo Phillipssat,
den Fall mit dem Passwort hatte ich bei einer anderen Sache auch mal. Das betreffende System konnte nur bestimmte Zeichen als Passwort verarbeiten, hat aber keine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben wenn man ein unzulässiges Zeichen eingegeben hatte, das Kennwort wurde akzeptiert und ohne die unzulässigen Zeichen abgespeichert. Versuch mal den / und/oder das ! wegzulassen.
Zum Thema löschen, ja, dann ist die IP weg, aber eigentlich gibt es immer eine Standardadresse auf die sich solche Geräte setzen. Schau mal im Handbuch nach.

Gruß 

Oliver 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## phillipssat (21 Juni 2015)

Danke für den Versuch. Leider klappt das mit dem gekürzten Passwort nicht.
So ein Mist, da kommt man nicht mehr an sein eigene WagoWebseite aus dem eigenen Netz ran.
Hatte gehofft mit der Codesys oder dem EthernetTool irgendwie das Passwort zurücksetzen zu können...


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 Juni 2015)

Dann hilft nur noch löschen. Als IP versuch mal 192.168.1.X

@Alle Experten hat einer die standard IP?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 Juni 2015)

Sonnst musst Du die IP mit Bootp vergeben, das ist aber wohl nicht ganz trivial.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Wu Fu (22 Juni 2015)

Hallo Phillipssat,

Das beschrieben Problem hatte ich auch mal.
Der Controller akzeptierte die Änderung auf ein Passwort mit Sonderzeichen, welches ich dann später nicht eingeben konnte.
Das ist wirklich ganz was blödes.

Ich habe damals beim Support angerufen und die konnten mir dann helfen, ohne Programmdownload, IP-Adresse ändern, etc.
Leider weiß ich nicht mehr genau was ich machen musste.
Aber ruf beim Support an, es muss gehen.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------

